# mount external SATA hard drive



## kr651129 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a hard drive I need to pull data off of onto my laptop running FreeBSD 9.0 x64.  I've connected it to one of those ATA/SATA to USB adapters but FreeBSD doesn't see the drive.  Has anyone had any luck with this?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 5, 2012)

Don't connect the USB cable to the computer until the drive has spun up.  Then connect the cable and da0 should appear in /dev.  Use
`# gpart show da0`
to see partition scheme.


----------



## kr651129 (Aug 5, 2012)

thanks wblock but that doesn't do anything for me, da0 is my card reader.


```
# gpart show da0
=>      0  7744512  da0  BSD  (3.7G)
        0  1339264    1  freebsd-ufs  (654M)
  1339264  6405248       - free -  (3.1G)

# camcontrol devlist
<ST9250315AS 0003DEM1>             at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (pass0,ada0)
<Optiarc DVD+-RW AD-7580S FD06>    at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 (pass1,cd0)
<Generic- Multi-Card 1.00>         at scbus4 target 0 lun 0 (da0,pass2)

# ls /dev
acpi		da0		kmem		stderr		ttyvf
ad4		da0a		led		stdin		ufs
ad4p1		dcons		log		stdout		ufsid
ad4p2		devctl		mdctl		sysmouse	ugen0.1
ad4p3		devstat		mem		ttyv0		ugen1.1
ada0		dgdb		midistat	ttyv1		ugen2.1
ada0p1		dri		mixer0		ttyv2		ugen3.1
ada0p2		dsp0.1		mixer1		ttyv3		ugen3.2
ada0p3		dsp1.1		nfslock		ttyv4		ugen4.1
agpgart		dumpdev		null		ttyv5		ugen5.1
atkbd0		fd		pass0		ttyv6		ugen6.1
audit		fido		pass1		ttyv7		ugen7.1
bpf		geom.ctl	pass2		ttyv8		urandom
bpf0		gptid		pci		ttyv9		usb
bpsm0		io		psm0		ttyva		usbctl
cd0		kbd0		ptmx		ttyvb		xpt0
console		kbd1		pts		ttyvc		zero
consolectl	kbdmux0		random		ttyvd
ctty		klog		sndstat		ttyve
```


----------



## kr651129 (Aug 5, 2012)

It was a bad USB cable


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 5, 2012)

USB devices are numbered relatively, so if there is already a da0, the next device added will be da1, and so on.


----------

